#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-15
<maco> (your dw i mean)
<maco> wahhh
<maco> wrong channel :)
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-20
 * genii dances nude then runs away
<IdleOne> sheesh
